# Laws you didn’t know you could break on holiday:



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Quote:
_In Germany it is illegal to run out of petrol on the autobahn, and an on-the-spot fine will be levied.
In Belgium, it is illegal to use cruise control in heavy motorway traffic.
Don't take your speed camera detector to France. Simply having one in the car, regardless of whether it works on GPS or radar signals, is an offence.
In Greece, you may not carry a petrol can in the car.
German motorists follow the "zipper law" - If traffic starts queuing where two lanes merge into one, the Reissverschluss law applies. It means vehicles from each lane must give way one at a time._
Un Quote

read more about the dangers of motoring in Europe

http://cars.uk.msn.com/news/car_news_article.aspx?cp-documentid=721887


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What about the American one about it being illegal to have opened bottles of alcohol in the body of your car ? Not easy to obey when you are touring in an estate car - or an RV- ?

G


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Don't take your speed camera detector to France. Simply having one in the car, regardless of whether it works on GPS or radar signals, is an offence.


this link is a bit old but contradicts what you found, trouble is I can't yet find anything definitive on the subject...

http://www.solware.co.uk/speed-trap-devices/morpheous-road-pilot.shtml

*Edit:* A number of GPS navigation units include EU camera alerts, so I guess if you've got them on your Tomtom it's OK.

http://www.blackspot.com/products/eudata/index.html


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Quote:
> _In Germany it is illegal to run out of petrol on the autobahn, and an on-the-spot fine will be levied._


Correct!



ScotJimland said:


> _Don't take your speed camera detector to France. Simply having one in the car, regardless of whether it works on GPS or radar signals, is an offence._


Speed cam detectors working on radar signals are illegal in most European countries. At least in Germany and Netherlands the police has the right to destroy them on the spot if they catch you with it. Plus the fine. In Germany there is a discussion, however, about the GPS-based systems. Taking the law literally they would be banned as well, but so far no case has been reported.



ScotJimland said:


> _German motorists follow the "zipper law" - If traffic starts queuing where two lanes merge into one, the Reissverschluss law applies. It means vehicles from each lane must give way one at a time._


I wish this were true...  
Fact is that although the zipper law is mandatory in Germany many motorists don't follow it. Some of them even come to a complete halt hundreds of metres before the lanes merge, waiting for an opportunity to change lanes, thus multiplying the lenght of the traffic jam. :evil:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Are there any countries that will allow me to eject my mother in law, and leave her behind ? Then I can enjoy myself !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Isn't there a law in Bavaria to make the wearing of lederhosen compusory on Saturday evenings in Bier kellers?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Isn't there a law in Bavaria to make the wearing of lederhosen compusory on Saturday evenings in Bier kellers?


 :lol: :lol: It certainly seems that way. The frightening thing is, they sometimes explore outside the Bier Kellers, and on other days too :?

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have enough trouble trying not to break the laws in this country.silly things like not washing your vehicle on the roadside.must put your tax disc on the proper position on the windscreen.parking facing the wrong way on a major road/bus route.could go on but do not wish to worry you more than neccessary.but am sure the list will be added to. :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cabby here in Robinhood country I have to do all that and practise my long bow on a sunday, and if as your name suggest you are a cabby you should carry a bail of hay on yer roof too!!! :lol:


----------

